# DuoPhase



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2019)

This pedal sounds awesome, I love it. I will post the front view later.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2019)

Here's the front.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 15, 2019)

NASA font. Great build.


----------



## p_wats (Mar 15, 2019)

Very tempted to try one of these.


----------



## mauzau (Mar 17, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> This pedal sounds awesome, I love it. I will post the front view later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great build, what kind of ldr did you use?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 18, 2019)

mauzau said:


> Great build, what kind of ldr did you use?



I used these: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/photo-conductive-cell-resistor-ldr-650nm-radial-ke-10720.html


----------



## mauzau (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank You!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 21, 2019)

Glad to help!


----------



## aperaturek3 (Mar 23, 2019)

sweet build.  That thing has some crazy looking stuff on the board!  What do the little pots on on the board control?  Artwork on it is very cool as well.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 19, 2019)

Did you go with Yellow LED's for the lamps? Wondering if Red would work, or do I buck up and order yellow?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 19, 2019)

The pots change the intensity and flashing of the LED, more like a fine tune for the light.

I went with yellow. I guess red would work, but it seems as if it would have less brightness.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 19, 2019)

maybe build each side with different colored LEDs and see if there is a difference in the filtered sound.  It may depend on how sensitive the LDRs are  to different spectrums of light.  maybe the LDRs would even react to an IR  or UV led, which might add a bit of mystique to the pedal.


----------

